# St Thomas (*** Shark Island and Turtleback Rock***) QUESTIONS



## ajhcmaj (Oct 22, 2016)

Has anyone gone to these two islands/rocks.  As well as Thatch Cay

I wanted to see if there are active beaches there to relax/have a picnic?  Additionally, are these two areas good for snorkeling?

Any specific details about these two locations is appreciated?

Also, can you stop at Thatch Cay.  I know it is a private island, but are people allowed to land on the beach and relax.  Thinking of trying to kayak there.


Thanks


----------



## Tia (Oct 23, 2016)

maybe ask on TripAdvisor USVI forums


----------



## ajhcmaj (Oct 24, 2016)

*Thanks - just posted*

Thanks for the help.  Just posted it there.


----------



## tofdel1 (Dec 28, 2016)

I cannot speak to those islands, but very good snorkeling at Great Lameshur Bay/Tektite and Maho bay over on St John. Beaches/snorkeling on St John are among the best.  Highly recommended.


----------



## jimf41 (Feb 16, 2017)

All the beaches in the USVI are public. If you can get there, you can sit on the beach.


----------

